# Router unterbricht Wlan Netzwerk



## reijo (8. Februar 2005)

Hi , hier ist die Kurzform meines Problemes.
Mein Wlam Netzwerk funktioniert solange bis ich eine Internetverbindung über meinen Router mache.

Hier ist nun die Ausfèhrliche Erklärung .

Ich habe mir  den WL-121 für meinen Pc und den WL-120 für meinen Dell Inspirion 8000 Laptop gekauft. Ich habe auch sofort ein Netzwerk aufgebaut bekommen und dieses funktioniert einwandfrei , bis ich mich über meinen Zixel 650R Router ins Internet einwähle. Von diesem Moment an wird die Netzwerkverbindung getrennt. Ich habe Windows Xp sp2 auf beiden PC's.Auf dem PC habe ich Norton Internet Security 2003 und auf dem Laptop McAfee Secutity. Ich habe auch den Netzwerkassistenten durchlaufen lassen aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung mit dem Internet über den Laptop und auch keine Wlan Verbindung mehr mit dem PC , wenn der PC im Internet ist.Mit dem PC komme ich aber ohne Probleme ins Internet. Wenn ich die Verbindung zum Internet unterbreche funktioniert das Wlan Netzwerk wieder einwandfrei. könnten Sie mir bitte weiterhelfen.
MFG

Reijo


----------

